# tips required - French atlantic coast or Alsace / Vosges



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we're off on 27th August until14th Setember - apart from the ferry to / from le Havre, nothing's booked. We're split between Vendee / Charente Maritime, especially LaRochelle / Iles D'Oleron and Re or across the other side of France in Alsace & the Vosges Mountains & the Black Forest in southern Germany. I'm tempted by the seaside and seafood & Viv's for the Black forest Gateaux, cuckoo clocks and the countryside. Mind you, I'm driving so we 'll probably end up on the west coast. :lol: 
We did this area briefly a few years ago, and Oleron is very nice from what I remember - oysters & Mussells everywhere on the landside & lovely beaches on the west coast. If we get some good weather the body board'll be out. 
Mandy & Dave's post is very helpful, and if anybody has any tips or site suggestions please post them up here.(or send by PM). We have a stock of camping cheques and would probably mix between aires, municipal & full facility sites - using the CChqs on those. 

I will be doing a captain's log like last year's trip to Crotaia (see the on line mh diary section) and will post as many photos as possible.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

about Ile de Re:
in the season it is impossible to stay free with mh...( info from my french mh.friends )
The best is to go to a camping place.

For the Black Forest some good places :

Bad Dürrheim
Unterkirnach
Eisenbach
Oberkich
Sasbachwalden

@micalement,

duc


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

a choice between two extremes, having just come back from the atlantic coast, and having been Alsace/Vosges two oops three years ago, [doesn't time fly] I think I would go west young man - sites on Ile d'Oleron was 101% french [plus a few french speaking belgians]- amazingly even the ubiquitous netherlanders were missing!

8)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Both are brilliant locations Mike.

If you do go west, then make sure you go a little bit further up the coast and visit Ile De Normoutier and the salt farms, theres some great aires on this beautiful island.

If you go east then make sure you visit Triberg, home of the worlds largest cuckoo clock (!) and the surrounding areas, a very motorhome friendly area with loads of stellplatz.

pete.


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Mike.......the coastal area is very nice loved LaRochel had a great time during the celebrations for the 60 years of the end of ww2...street performers etc,we were there in May House hunting had a realy nice couple of days in Cap Ferret although it will be a bit more busy now but the beach on the atlantic side miles of it including sand dunes...has a little train running around to save your feet....we are planning the same trip begining of sept might give you a "wave"...we are going back house hunting with the M/H

Regards
Captainking


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Mike,

No experience of the Black Forest, but I have all of the rest. For that time of year I'd also plump for going west.

Dave


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

On the west coast don't forget to visit Parc Regional de Briere north of St Nazaire. We stayed in aire in St Lyphard.

Seen loads of birds and wildlife. 
Also Farm museum just down road in Kerhinet. All free.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Enjoyed the Ile De Re years ago, particularly as it had a really good network of cycle tracks. (And of course, La Rochelle is reputed to be the sunniest place in France!)

Overall, however, the west coast is a bit flat for me.

Advantage of Vosges/Alsace/Black Forest is that you can 'ring the changes' with scenery and culture.

We've always enjoyed the Black Forest, both for walking and cycling.... and beer and scenery and Konditorei. IMO you need to be careful on where you choose, since much of it being forested means restricted views. We particularly like sites with varied walking and cycling, and the ability to escape from the trees.

Two repeats for us are

www.camping-steingrubenhof.de at Sankt Peter - particularly good, quiet, open location with lots of walking. Restaurant/Bar at the entrance, short walk to attractive small town with all basic facilities you could need, excellent site facilities. We have used a number of times in August, and though initially there appear to be a lot of statics, the touring sites are terraced, with a view, the statics appear to be largely empty (owners putting their towels on loungers in Majorca?). Best site we've found so far in Black Forest (though weather we've had has helped).

Also www.camping-langenwald.de near Freudenstadt. Different type of site, very quiet at end of August and in forest clearings. Good facilities, access directly to walking/cycle tracks and walk through forest to Freudenstadt. Attractive larger town with everything you could need. Terrain less open than Sankt Peter.

As far as Alsace is concerned, what more could you want than the local Alsace wines, the cuisine (I can take or leave the sauerkraut), and towns such as Kayserberg, Riquewihr, etc. There are aireas and reasonably priced municipals all round the area, and a number of Michelin rated restaurants - I even stayed in a Michelin Restaurant with rooms in Kayserberg in the dim and distant past! Again, an area well set up for sightseeing, cycling, walking, or just lazing if the weather is good.


----------



## 88845 (May 9, 2005)

Mike,
If you go west try and get on the La Rochelle wild site on the Rue Michel Crepeau right off Avenue Marillac next to the harbour.
Also the site at the Y junction out on the peninsular (not the official Aire) in Fouras, south of La Rochelle .
Both can be located on Autoroute and are good sites but very popular.

Regards 
John


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for those- keep em coming!


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

For an oyster lover the best site at Fouras is the one at the ferry terminal, right at the end of the peninsular, Camping La Fumée. surrounded by oyster stalls and the oyster beds and very handy for the ferry to the Isle D'Aix which is worth a day out.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We like the west side, Boyardville on il d Oleron is a good aires. On ile d Re we stayed op the beach at St Marie on the wide grassy verge, there is a camp municipal just around the corner where you can also stay or just pay for the services of water etc.
There is also a lovely spot at Cap Breton, Mimizan or La Palmyre.

We also like the Alsace region. We stayed at Kayserberg aires.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

I would go west, fabulous area where the food is great. Was in the black forest this year  twice but three weeks apart on the way to and from slovenia. On both occasions weather was bad according to the site owner weather was like this all summer, looking at the forecast on t.v. they still seem to be getting weird weather there this year. Last year it was the opposite there they had a heatwave for about six weeks. Both areas are beutiful in their own way. 
Enjoy it wish it was me.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ok then, Alsace & Black Forest is out - too near to the floods & suchlike. Good weather forecast for LaRochelle area, so it looks like we'll be heading that way tomorrow. Forested area south of Les Sables D'Olonnes looks good for a start & work southwards.
Stella2 is loaded up & ready to go - I'll be on here for a couple of hours yet, but will be away at sparrow's fart to Pompey. It seems ages since we've had a decent trip away (max since last September has been 4 days), so we're looking forward to getting away from the office.
Will try to report in on internet cafes somewhere or other. Bye for now........... :wink:


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

Safe journey Mike! 
we were planning on leaving very soon just a couple of weeks away from an extended house hunt trip we will be visiting the LaRochelle area as well, had a nice time there in May lots going on if you get a chance the Cap Ferret area is very nice.

Might see you about 

Regards
Captainking


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

See ya Mike, have a great trip,

Being as you've picked Sables D'Ollones as a start point You must go a little bit futher north first and visit Ile De Noirmoutier, don't go over the main bridge but use the 'passage du gois' only passable at low tide and stop and do a bit of cockling on the way across, then stay at the aire at either L'Herbaudiere or L'Epine, both are great stops by the sea.

And don't be feeling guilty (as if!), we'll look after the site while you're away :wink: 

Bonne vacance,

pete.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks pete - will look out for your suggestions..


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Safe Journey from the both of us too Mike, Have a great time 

Regards M&D


----------

